# Dx code for annual physical



## lapcpc1 (Mar 5, 2008)

What is the most appropriate diagnosis code when coding for an annual physical (female)?  The provider does the breast and pelvic exam as well.


----------



## carafry (Mar 5, 2008)

V72.31 is the best code to use.  If no gyne exam is performed, use V70.0.


----------



## cedwards (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree with carafry.  V72.31 states Routine gynecological examination.  General gynecological examination with or without Papanicolaou cervical smear.  Pelvice examination (annual) periodic).


----------

